# Wann ist die Rabatt-Aktion bei Stadler?



## Pilli (21. Oktober 2007)

Weiss jemand wann die alljährliche Rabatt-Aktion bei Stadler Nürnberg/Fürth ist?

Grüße

Pilli


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Oktober 2007)

Grüß dich,
ist immer an einem Donnerstag Mitte-Ende November. Also entweder am 15. oder 22. Genau weiß ichs aber auch nicht.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (22. Oktober 2007)

Wer kriegt da Rabatt?
Jeder?


----------



## dubbel (22. Oktober 2007)

nein, du nicht.


----------



## Didi123 (22. Oktober 2007)

Mir egal, ich kauf' eh nix!


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Oktober 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Wer kriegt da Rabatt?
> Jeder?


Yes!!


----------



## Luzifer1964 (20. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich greif das Thema nochmal auf.
Weiss jemand zufaellig wann's wieder die guten 20% gibt?

Danke und schoene Gruesse,
Luzifer


----------



## mabi (20. April 2008)

post #2 lesen  



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Grüß dich,
> ist immer an einem Donnerstag Mitte-Ende November. Also entweder am 15. oder 22. Genau weiß ichs aber auch nicht.
> Gruß
> Bernd


----------



## norman68 (20. April 2008)

mabi schrieb:


> post #2 lesen




Da kann man sich dann wenigstens schon mal drauf vorbereiten


----------



## Luzifer1964 (21. April 2008)

Hallo Mabi,

danke fuer die Info ... wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  

Gruss,
Luzifer


----------

